# amavisd doesn't get daemonized



## chigurh (Mar 25, 2012)

After install and configuration of security/amavisd-new, amavid doesn't daemonize after while running from rc.conf or [CMD=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/amavisd start[/CMD]. 

If I hit CTL+C the process dies.

details here -

```
[10] /home/apogee# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/amavisd start
========================================================
WARNING: using ramdisk is reported to be unstable and
thus it is highly recommended to be turned off.
========================================================
Starting amavisd.
^C
[10] /home/apogee# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/amavisd status
amavisd is not running.
```

/usr/local/etc/rc.d/amavisd http://paste.pocoo.org/show/570839/

It appears that -

```
command=/usr/local/sbin/amavisd > /dev/null 2>&1
```
 is missing some parameters but I am not sure whether that causes the process not to daemonize or there is more to it.

Thanks!


----------

